# granite rock questions



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

Any issue with using local rocks from the desert in a cichlid tank? I am referring to the granite rocks we have all around here in Phoenix. My only concern would be any metal in the rock that may leech toxins into the water? I know they have quartz in them and a lot of the time quartz is with other metals. Anyone used something like this before?

These are wet after washing. I plan a good scrub and a boil or bleach soaking as well.


----------



## Cichlid-Lover-45 (May 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about granite you found in the desert, but I use leftover granite cuttings from my cousins granite store, and I have had no problems at all so far. I have used it in my tanks for a year


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Granite should be good, it's inert. Probably not subject to chemicals in the desert, right? :thumb:


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, just making sure. I hope it looks good with black sand. I'll post pics tomorrow after I get it all in the tank.


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

Anything that goes into my pond or tank frist goes into a test tank. It's not hard to do. A few weeks ago I got some ceramic stone (made for aquariums) they are in a 20 Gal test tank with some fry. I have 5 koi in a 150Gal quarantine tub for 6 months or more.
After over 40 years of fish keeping I know is safe better.
I don't have to do this and I don't have to keep fish.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> My only concern would be any metal in the rock that may leech toxins into the water?


That's a long standing myth. Very few rocks are unsafe. See this artilcle in the forum library.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

chagoi said:


> Anything that goes into my pond or tank frist goes into a test tank. It's not hard to do. A few weeks ago I got some ceramic stone (made for aquariums) they are in a 20 Gal test tank with some fry. I have 5 koi in a 150Gal quarantine tub for 6 months or more.
> After over 40 years of fish keeping I know is safe better.
> I don't have to do this and I don't have to keep fish.


It is hard to do if you don't have room/money for a "test tank."

IMHO, that's overboard. You will be fine with these rocks. Just spray em down and give them a good scrubbing and you will be good to go.


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

whiskeyriver said:


> chagoi said:
> 
> 
> > Anything that goes into my pond or tank frist goes into a test tank. It's not hard to do. A few weeks ago I got some ceramic stone (made for aquariums) they are in a 20 Gal test tank with some fry. I have 5 koi in a 150Gal quarantine tub for 6 months or more.
> ...


 Yes it may be hard if you don't have a test tank. I think a Quarantine tank is a must. About 5 years ago I wiped out a tank of 12 fancy Goldfish The last was in a Q/T for 48 days about a week after he went into the show tank I had a out break of fish T.B. It took me a long time to fined nice little ones and years to grow them out. I could not replace them. Each one was worth a few hundred $ at that size. And I felt really bad. I think a month in the QT is Good for cichlids. I have 70 koi in my pond a long quarantine is a must for them. THE ROCKS MAYbe fine. My point is safe is better. Take a chance if you want someday you may be sorry I really hope not.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are the results. 125 gallon. The newly added sand is still settling. And yes, looks like 2 different colors, thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s what happens when your bulbs are two different ages. They need to be changed out at the same time.

sorry for the cell phone camera picture.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice rocks and beautiful Burundis those. I would remove some of the rock in the middle of the tank and give them some free sandy space to swim around.

The tank looks great. Is that Tahitian Moon or is it 3M Quartz substrate ??


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

chagoi said:


> whiskeyriver said:
> 
> 
> > chagoi said:
> ...


the thing is it might not leech anything in the "test tnk" but if you have it in your main tank for say 5 years it might start to leech something and whipe your stock comepletely. i agree safe is always better thats why i always pay extra for some even when i can get something identical for a fraction of the price. i would rather keep $1000 of fish in my tank then a few extra buck in my wallet


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> the thing is it might not leech anything in the "test tnk" but if you have it in your main tank for say 5 years it might start to leech something and whipe your stock comepletely.


But, the thing is, what would start to 'leech' from a rock after five years? It sounds credible, but really isn't. That's how these things get started. Something sounds plausible and get's accepted, even though it's not at all probable and often not even possible.


----------

